# Floor opps



## cda (Nov 12, 2017)

Appears apartments were built in 1999




http://www.theridgeatnorthtexas.com/


There are three videos, I do not know how to get the link for each


https://www.dallasnews.com/news/den...pse-denton-student-apartments-authorities-say


----------



## JBI (Nov 13, 2017)

Overcrowding? 

Dayum!


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2017)

Wrong floor live load  should have been 100 instead of 50??


----------



## Sifu (Nov 16, 2017)

40psf, for an R2.  Even at 100, not sure it would matter.  Put 50 people in a room designed for just a few, have 'em all jump up and down at the same time over and over.  Also figure the majority of those people are some distance in from the walls, so towards center span.  Hundreds, if not thousands of pounds of force generated at the beginning of the motion to jump, then again at the landing, by each person.  Surprised this doesn't happen more often.  Looks like open web floor joists, which relies a lot on strong-back bracing, which I find missing almost every time I inspect them, not to mention being bored, cut or notched.............


----------



## tmurray (Nov 17, 2017)

I think you can see one of the strong backs in the second video. Looks like they just sheared off mid-span.


----------

